# Corny Riddles



## debodun (Oct 23, 2014)

Q. What microscopic organism once flew an airplane?

A. Amoeba Earhart



Q. In which state does okra grow best?

A. Okrahoma


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 23, 2014)

Guess who I saw today?

Everybody I looked at!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2014)

Never tell a pig a secret.

It will squeal on you every time.


----------

